# 1 year old ... Urine everywhere BUT his wee wee pads



## MarleyMarMar (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a one year old who has been potty trained & has obeyed the rule of using his wee wee pad. Unfortunately once he become 12 months old he started marking his spots all over the house.Im confused as too why he may be doing this.... he is aware he is wrong because he hides from me when he has pee in the wrong place.
has anyone experienced this with their one year old male maltese?
any advice?
btw he is terrificed of outside so taking him for walks wouldn't be a good idea 
help me please !


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry, I don't have any advise. Just wishing you luck.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Try re-training and getting the pads that have the scent. I bought them from Petco: Four Paws Wee Wee Pads. It says it has a built in attractant and they really did work perfectly when training Tyler--not so much the ones without the attractant. Show him the pad and pick an association word like make or pee pee or make a pee pee--whatever you're comfortable with. When you see him going, praise--I give a small piece of a cookie. 

If he makes a mistake, know that unless you catch him in the moment, he has no idea why he's getting yelled at. If you don't catch him in the moment, you've lost your opportunity, so don't scold. If you do catch him in the moment, pick him up--even mid stream--and put him on his pad. if he's done, you can also dab the spot with a paper towel and then transfer it over to the pad, dab it and gently have him smell, again in the the moment and use your associated word for going to the bathroom. The process took me about one week. Tyler is so trained that if he goes and I don't notice, he comes and tells me. I say, "did you make a pee pee? Show me." He takes me over then runs to the kitchen for his treat. 

Good luck...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Have you had him checked for a urinary infection?


----------



## MarleyMarMar (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you every !
Kd1212 I will try the wee wee pads I had no clue they had pads with the attraction spray in it again ... It's perfect ! I hope this works !!! Thanks again


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no experience with markers.I'm sorry you have to deal with this, You should get the wrap to put around his peewee!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Is he marking or peeing out of the pad? That is a difference to it. If he's peeing wrong and more than the usual you may like to check with the vet for a urinary infection. If he's marking then I don't have a good advice, hopefully someone will help.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dominic said:


> Is he marking or peeing out of the pad? That is a difference to it. If he's peeing wrong and more than the usual you may like to check with the vet for a urinary infection. If he's marking then I don't have a good advice, hopefully someone will help.


To add to this, if he's truly just peeing (not marking and no UTI), then it's back to housetraining 101. He's likely too young/not trained enough to let have free run and that's causing a problem.

If you're yelling at him when you find spots, that just makes him afraid of you and/or afraid to use the pad. And you really need to get him used to going outside - if he's terrified of it, what will you do when you need to go to the vet? Make going outside a really pleasant experience - treats, snuggles, happy words - until he is happy to go out.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

To be honest, I didn't know about the scent either. The trainer I had for Tyler advised me on how to paper train and told me about the scent and the pads.

Once I switched to the scented from the regular, it was like night and day for training. He immediately started going on the scented where on the regular it was hit or miss. As I mentioned, it was just a week before he was trained, but I did continue to use the scented pads for a while and gradually switched to regular.

Are you going to keep him paper trained? If so, I buy medical underpads, which are way cheaper than wee wee pads. Let me know and I'll give you the info!



MarleyMarMar said:


> Thank you every !
> Kd1212 I will try the wee wee pads I had no clue they had pads with the attraction spray in it again ... It's perfect ! I hope this works !!! Thanks again


----------

